# What is one piece/song you’ve written that captures you as a whole?



## ChrisSiuMusic (May 23, 2021)

Hi friends, 

This thought just came to mind. Throughout our lives as writers and creatives, we’re always trying to put together music that defines who we are, and are proud to share with the world.

However, it’s so easy to become overly critical of our own work and lose sight of the progress we’ve made, so we don’t always end up appreciating what we put out and look back on it fondly.

So I’d like to ask you, what is one work of yours that you think really captures your musical soul and style, and if someone asked to listen to something of yours, you’d point them to that proudly?

For me, it’s a recently published song that I spent some time with and truly put all I had into it. I’d love to hear yours!

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Rodney Money (May 24, 2021)

I wished I had your bravery and your confidence in one’s own work but I hate everything I write although others love it and commission me constantly. Where others listen to their own work enjoying it, I simply listen to find mistakes and critique it the entire time. I am also wondering if this is an age thing? When I was in my 20’s I was proud of every thing I wrote and highly critical of others. Now in my 40’s, I am much more critical of my own work but try to lift others up accepting them where they are right now.


----------



## Crossroads (May 24, 2021)

Well, there's one, but it's highly personal. I wrote this after ending a relationship of twelve years, hence the obvious title. It is a celebration of the highs and lows, and the feelings of love that, in essence, define me as a person. Those emotions allow me to do what I do in music, and this is the closest I've come to really nail down who I am and what I feel deep down:



It was a messy breakup that in hindsight could've/should've/would've gone very differently. But alas, such is the way of life. Nevertheless, I will never forget that woman, my youth growing up with her, and becoming who I am, in part, because of her. Although we made the right decision for both, I will never forget her.

Shed a small tear writing this. I love you Maud.

Life is beautiful. But that beauty can also hurt like none other.

PS. @ChrisSiuMusic absolutely wonderful idea for a thread. Thank you!


----------



## Duncan Formosa (May 24, 2021)

This is a great little idea for a thread.

This is a piece I wrote for Christmas 2020. Despite the fact it's supposed to have a festive feel I thought I would share it because it's one that I consistantly go back to and go "yeah, I'm pretty proud of this one" and it's the one I would point to the most I think, even if it's out of season.

It's also the piece that marked a change for me as a "composer" (I'm putting composer in quotes because I feel I can't really call myself that and take it seriously since I can't even read sheet music all that well) but after this piece I got a real drive to write a lot more and try to push myself creatively.

There's plenty I would change listening back to it, but as it is, it's not bad.


----------



## Voider (May 24, 2021)

There is actually one that absolutey represents me and my world as whole:


----------



## Daniel James (May 24, 2021)

I know I am known for more hybrid stuff. But the work I am most proud of and, I think, define my melodic/harmonic approach the most succinctly is my Honor Of Kings work.



Cool thread Chris, glad to see a fellow singer amongst the composers 

-DJ


----------



## Mike Fox (May 24, 2021)

Definitely a cool thread, Chris, and a great piece of music, as usual!

I’m a metal head and horror hound at heart, so i think this short track expresses that.




As you can hear, you and I share a lot of musical similarities, Chris!


----------



## Terry93D (May 24, 2021)

This piece feels the closest to expressing something meaningful and true about me.


It started out as a short piece for a one-hour composition challenge. (There's a link in the description to the result of that hour.) When I came back to it and completed it, it ended up, as if by accident, expressing something of deep emotional truth. It's one of my favorite pieces I've written.


----------



## Vonk (May 24, 2021)

Hobby not professional. I'm a romantic. I love the challenge of orchestration for which this piece was an exercise. It's simple, but I still like it.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (May 24, 2021)

Rodney Money said:


> I wished I had your bravery and your confidence in one’s own work but I hate everything I write although others love it and commission me constantly. Where others listen to their own work enjoying it, I simply listen to find mistakes and critique it the entire time. I am also wondering if this is an age thing? When I was in my 20’s I was proud of every thing I wrote and highly critical of others. Now in my 40’s, I am much more critical of my own work but try to lift others up accepting them where they are right now.


I totally get that Rodney. For me, the feeling of knowing I can still fix it while it's still in my hands and not out in the world yet bugs me, but I know that I'll just end up in a bottomless rut if I don't commit to it. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (May 24, 2021)

Crossroads said:


> Well, there's one, but it's highly personal. I wrote this after ending a relationship of twelve years, hence the obvious title. It is a celebration of the highs and lows, and the feelings of love that, in essence, define me as a person. Those emotions allow me to do what I do in music, and this is the closest I've come to really nail down who I am and what I feel deep down:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Such a touching story, thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (May 24, 2021)

Duncan Formosa said:


> This is a great little idea for a thread.
> 
> This is a piece I wrote for Christmas 2020. Despite the fact it's supposed to have a festive feel I thought I would share it because it's one that I consistantly go back to and go "yeah, I'm pretty proud of this one" and it's the one I would point to the most I think, even if it's out of season.
> 
> ...



Congratulations on getting this out there Duncan. Great story!!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (May 24, 2021)

Voider said:


> There is actually one that absolutey represents me and my world as whole:



Definitely an edgy vibe. Thanks for sharing man!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (May 24, 2021)

Daniel James said:


> I know I am known for more hybrid stuff. But the work I am most proud of and, I think, define my melodic/harmonic approach the most succinctly is my Honor Of Kings work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love the evocative passionate nature of this piece Daniel. Thanks for sharing mate!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (May 24, 2021)

Mike Fox said:


> Definitely a cool thread, Chris, and a great piece of music, as usual!
> 
> I’m a metal head and horror hound at heart, so i think this short track expresses that.
> 
> ...



YUP we're musical twins :D But actually this gives me the chills in the best way.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (May 24, 2021)

Terry93D said:


> This piece feels the closest to expressing something meaningful and true about me.
> 
> 
> It started out as a short piece for a one-hour composition challenge. (There's a link in the description to the result of that hour.) When I came back to it and completed it, it ended up, as if by accident, expressing something of deep emotional truth. It's one of my favorite pieces I've written.



Congratulations Terry! Thank you for sharing


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (May 24, 2021)

Vonk said:


> Hobby not professional. I'm a romantic. I love the challenge of orchestration for which this piece was an exercise. It's simple, but I still like it.



Lovely piece! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jackdnp121 (May 24, 2021)

Hey Chris how you doing brother ... hope you are well

At the moment I'm really enjoying the progress of writing something everyday

my journey/addiction for strings library begins exactly 1 year ago , still loving it

Enjoy the music , peace and love people

Jack


----------



## David Kudell (May 24, 2021)

Hey Christopher, love your song man. You have a great voice too!

You all know my most famous piece of music, but this one I think is probably my most emotional piece, and was kind of my way of dealing with all the sadness of the last year.


----------



## mikrokosmiko (May 25, 2021)

In mi case, I would choose my toy piano concerto. It shows my love for minimalism, latin rhytms, Satie, and having fun with music. Very nice question, I dont usually think much about my personality showing off un my music 😊


----------



## LauraC (May 25, 2021)

David Kudell said:


> Hey Christopher, love your song man. You have a great voice too!
> 
> You all know my most famous piece of music, but this one I think is probably my most emotional piece, and was kind of my way of dealing with all the sadness of the last year.



Stunning - very moving.


----------



## LauraC (May 25, 2021)

"If you was hit by a truck and you were lying in that gutter dyin' and you had time to sing one song... *one* song that people would remember before you're dirt...." (Walk the Line)

This is mine:


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (May 25, 2021)

Jackdnp121 said:


> Hey Chris how you doing brother ... hope you are well
> 
> At the moment I'm really enjoying the progress of writing something everyday
> 
> ...



Nice work Jack! Keep it up


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (May 25, 2021)

David Kudell said:


> Hey Christopher, love your song man. You have a great voice too!
> 
> You all know my most famous piece of music, but this one I think is probably my most emotional piece, and was kind of my way of dealing with all the sadness of the last year.



Thanks man! Really moving and evocative.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (May 25, 2021)

mikrokosmiko said:


> In mi case, I would choose my toy piano concerto. It shows my love for minimalism, latin rhytms, Satie, and having fun with music. Very nice question, I dont usually think much about my personality showing off un my music 😊



Very cool! Must've been an amazing experience to have your piece performed live!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (May 25, 2021)

LauraC said:


> "If you was hit by a truck and you were lying in that gutter dyin' and you had time to sing one song... *one* song that people would remember before you're dirt...." (Walk the Line)
> 
> This is mine:



Lovely Laura. Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## CT (May 25, 2021)

Eh, I'll let you know if/when it happens.


----------



## Jk86 (May 25, 2021)

Here's mine!

A piece I dedicated to my partner who 11 years ago came along and changed my life. 

My plan is to continue working with this and turn it into a much larger project, each song representing a different time in our relationship!


----------



## Jett Hitt (May 26, 2021)

What a cool thread @ChrisSiuMusic. It is really nice to hear what people have done. The only one of these pieces that I had heard before was the one @Daniel James posted. Hopefully more people will share.


----------



## Leandro Gardini (May 27, 2021)

Interesting topic, Chris!

I wrote Twilight Suite over 10 years ago as an assignment of the three-note theme of EIS. At that time, I used the old libraries that were never close to sound like I meant in the composition. As I revamp some old stuff with better production, I decided to touch again on Twilight Suite.
I always loved the somber and dark mafia feeling. Even though I am someone with a lot of humor, I tend to like and create more gloomy music when I am not writing for media.
This music is one of my most profound creations and puts me to think late at night seriously.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (May 28, 2021)

Jk86 said:


> Here's mine!
> 
> A piece I dedicated to my partner who 11 years ago came along and changed my life.
> 
> My plan is to continue working with this and turn it into a much larger project, each song representing a different time in our relationship!



Beautiful!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (May 28, 2021)

leogardini said:


> Interesting topic, Chris!
> 
> I wrote Twilight Suite over 10 years ago as an assignment of the three-note theme of EIS. At that time, I used the old libraries that were never close to sound like I meant in the composition. As I revamp some old stuff with better production, I decided to touch again on Twilight Suite.
> I always loved the somber and dark mafia feeling. Even though I am someone with a lot of humor, I tend to like and create more gloomy music when I am not writing for media.
> This music is one of my most profound creations and puts me to think late at night seriously.



Lovely piece man! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (May 28, 2021)

Rodney Money said:


> Sigh, I guess I will share. This song is based on William Blake’s poem “The Garden of Love” which talks about the oppression of the church on our desires. It’s simply a small chamber piece for women’s voices, piano, and cello that was featured on National Public Radio’s “All Things Considered.”



Thank you for sharing Rodney  Lovely.


----------



## Levon (May 28, 2021)

I could imagine hearing this on Broadway. Beautiful song Chris!



ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> This thought just came to mind. Throughout our lives as writers and creatives, we’re always trying to put together music that defines who we are, and are proud to share with the world.
> 
> ...


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (May 28, 2021)

Levon said:


> I could imagine hearing this on Broadway. Beautiful song Chris!
> 
> 
> if


Thank you so much my friend!


----------



## Yogevs (May 30, 2021)

Daniel James said:


> I know I am known for more hybrid stuff. But the work I am most proud of and, I think, define my melodic/harmonic approach the most succinctly is my Honor Of Kings work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you think this is the thing you are most proud of because it is different than what you are known for? If you were known for doing orchestral stuff - would the thing you are most proud of be a hybrid track?


----------



## RicardoSilva (Jun 6, 2021)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> This thought just came to mind. Throughout our lives as writers and creatives, we’re always trying to put together music that defines who we are, and are proud to share with the world.
> 
> ...



Hi Chris ,lovely thread you created,loved your track also,I am new here,heen learnin with this site for years but never posted anything,untill I saw your thread. I am a bit nervous but here I go,this is the piece I made that more resembles me as a person,no lyrics tho,I communicate with music only,I hope you guys like it,kind regards.


----------

